# Craftsman 2400 Watt Generator



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a quality Craftsman 2400 watt generator that has only been used a handful of times over the past 4 years. Just had it serviced, runs excellent, starts on 1st pull. I am firm on the $200.00, cash only. Call or text (801) 440-7211


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump $175.00


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Bump $125.00. I want it gone. 801-440-7211


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Sold


----------

